
John Searle: Consciousness in Artificial Intelligence (2015) [video] - rutenspitz
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rHKwIYsPXLg#t=50s
======
bra-ket
The AI book by the "Yale guys" he mentioned is likely "Scripts, plans, goals
and understanding" by Schank & Abelson

